# I know I'm not wrong...



## suzanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Considering divorce after 4 years, with one 3 year old. Issues are: Husband does not work. He quit his job in january, and has not been looking for work at all. Things are hard right now for everyone, and even harder for us with just one income now. Things are starting to pile up. I do have a better job now than before but I can't stand having the weight of our family's future resting soley on me. When he first quit he was really good about keeping up the house (laundry cooking cleaning) and now he doesn't even do that. He sits around all day. This isn't the first time though. He hasn't been able to keep a job with out quitting from the beginning of our relationship. The longest he has worked was for about a year when i was in school finishing my degree (I still worked at that time!). I love him but am done supporting him while he does nothing! I also worry about the influence he will have on our son as he grows older. I just do not know how to go about it...telling him I think i'm ready to call it quits. The whole situation is intensified by the fact that his family thinks it is completely normal for him to just sit around while I bust my butt! UGH


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

suzanne said:


> Considering divorce after 4 years, with one 3 year old. Issues are: Husband does not work. He quit his job in january, and has not been looking for work at all. Things are hard right now for everyone, and even harder for us with just one income now. Things are starting to pile up. I do have a better job now than before but I can't stand having the weight of our family's future resting soley on me. When he first quit he was really good about keeping up the house (laundry cooking cleaning) and now he doesn't even do that. He sits around all day. This isn't the first time though. He hasn't been able to keep a job with out quitting from the beginning of our relationship. The longest he has worked was for about a year when i was in school finishing my degree (I still worked at that time!). I love him but am done supporting him while he does nothing! I also worry about the influence he will have on our son as he grows older. I just do not know how to go about it...telling him I think i'm ready to call it quits. The whole situation is intensified by the fact that his family thinks it is completely normal for him to just sit around while I bust my butt! UGH


h's age please? (not mental... actual)


----------



## gracie_va (Mar 13, 2010)

Man that has to be truly disappointing :/ Have you tried a counselor? Not being able to hold a job, he may have self esteem issues or something. That has to be pretty emasculating. The only time I've ever laid around the house and done nothing was when I was really depressed, like I had a miscarriage and was just in a really bad place. I'd say give him the benefit of the doubt to at least try and work through it first, because you love him.


----------

